# Cub Cadet 3225 Blade Engagement



## finkofohio (Oct 20, 2012)

I have a CUb Cadet 3225 and the blades wont engage. They where taking a long time to engage at the beginning of summer and now the spindles are not turning. I disconnected the deck and free spun the spindles with no problems. Any suggestions what to do next?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Not real familiar with the 3225 but suspect it is fairly close to my 3204. If so, the pto is actuated by vac operated linkage and controlled by an electric solenoid. The solenoid is an of/on switch which either applies or shuts off the vac to the actuator. The actuator then mechanically applies or releases pressure to the linkage to the belt drive to the pto.

You should find this on the right side of the tractor down low about same height as the bottom of the engine. Start the engine, turn the pto ON and see if you can see the linkage move to tighten the belt. If linkage not moving I suspect the elec solenoid is at fault.

Had sim problems with my machine when new and I took the solenoid apart and cleaned everything up and put back together. That curred the problem and has never came back in the last 7-8 yrs. Knew someone else with a 3204 that has same problem and after he removed and cleaned the solenoid, that fixed the problem for him also.

To find the solenoid, trace the vac line from the large vac actuator back. Where the line stops you should see the solenoid. It will have 2 vac lines and a pair of wires for the electrical operation.

Hope this helps.


----------



## finkofohio (Oct 20, 2012)

I adjusted the rod that applies more pressure on the engagement of the vacuum ...which im guessing the belts need replaced...thanks for the feedback it was great assistance....paid 1500 for this tractor with snow thrower and all accessories so glad it was a quick fix! 230 hours and counting. Owner paid 10000 sorry they had to go through that divorce!


----------

